# This is a local ad I'm currently running.



## panini

I would make time to speak with anyone here at ChefTalk should they have an interest. 
Maybe your just fed up with the abuse most of this industry puts out.
Change? move? Or maybe desired ownership until the world passed you by. Kids, bills,etc.
I conceived, developed, and executed my business plan decades ago. Primary focus was to eliminate all the abuses I encountered while working my way up. Priorities: 1st. Employees, 2nd. Business, 3rd. Myself.
Most of our small crew has been on board since 1994. All of our children attended Faith based private schools. All graduated college, have one just finished her Masters.
I built the business for acquisition. For 20+ years we have show an increase in revenue. I set us up as an S-Corp figuring I would circumvent tax liabilities and pass profits on to employees.
After the 2008 financial fiasco I had to alter my business plan. I cashed in all retirement accounts, against employee wishes, and developed a strategy to eliminate the old plan of working hard, increasing revenue, and enjoy the payday with the sale of the company.
We just executed our 5 year opt. and negotiated a additional 15 yrs. The concept now is to keep it going. I just knew the economy would not rebound. Even now, when you here that, I'd bet a weeks pay it's coming from someone who is financially well off. I dead the thought the idea of trying to maintain my life style with a small interest draft from a retirement account and counting on Social Security to support me. My knew motto is, " If possible, I'd like to collect a paycheck until I pass".
Anyway the ad:
This is a unique opportunity for someone with bakery experience in a professional kitchen to join our well established small (family appeal) style retail bakery.

We're seeking a person that is mature in posture, passionate, creative, up-beat, a team player, unflappable, who may be considering some type of partial ownership in the future.

Must have experience in:

1. Maintaining inventory, purchasing and receiving, creating order and production lists, and overseeing production area, i.e. team work, payroll and sanitation.

2. Have an understanding of NUMBERS. Numbers can be generated daily if needed by in-house bookkeeping and accounting.

3. Must be able to disseminate the numbers' meaning to all associates, and if needed, develop and coordinate a plan to address an issue, should it arise. Otherwise, financial reports are generated weekly.

4. Must be able to bake, fill, decorate cakes. Have a complete understanding of building a wedding cake with a complete internal post and plate structure. No sticks, dowels, etc. Produce accompanying decorations, i.e. flowers (gum paste, fondant, sugar, etc.) and complete decorating/finishing/boxing of wedding and groom's cakes.

5. Must be able to perform comfortably in a small kitchen.

6. Must be current in style. Research, visit, communicate, and have an understanding of the bakery product climate, both locally and nationally.

7. Must have the passion to partake in R&D and give 100% support to those associates currently doing so.

8. Must maintain a positive attitude and be able to work with long term tenured associates.

9. Must also have the ability to interact with customers, in person, by phone, and to supply impeccable customer service should it be needed.

This bakery is a small retail venue offering wedding event specialties, walk-in retail baked goods, cakes, and a limited lunch. It is well known, very established, with a consistent clientele, and is usually ranked in the top 5-10 bakeries in the DFW area yearly. (4.75-5 star Yelp), etc.

Although it is a small space, small crew, the volume can sometimes be high. It's not unusual to have ten wedding events on the books for one weekend.

The bakery is family orientated. We do not work evenings, nights, Sundays, or any holidays, and keep limited open hours daily.

Hours: Currently, most wedding associated personnel are working six days due to weekend

deliveries. We would consider a positive plan to reduce that to five days.

Salary: Although this is not a position of Pastry Chef, the financial compensation coupled with an

(non-financial investment) of potential ownership, is above average and will be

commensurate with experience.

Personnel: There are 2 or 3 pastry cooks, one wedding cake decorator who also creates unique

customer wishes, one retail cake decorator and assorted personnel.

*PLEASE NOTE:* NO RESUMES WILL BE REVIEWED WITHOUT A SEPARATE REFERENCE TO

ACCOMPLISHMENTS, IN DETAIL, OF EACH OF THE ABOVE ITEMS LISTED ABOVE.

ALL POTENTIAL HIRES WILL BE THOROUGHLY VETTED WITH RESPECT TO THE

OPPORTUNITY OF POTENTIAL OWNERSHIP. PLEASE INDICATE ATTACHMENT OF

SEPARATE REFERENCE IN REPLY.


----------



## Pat Pat

That's some long ad you run :emoji_astonished:


----------



## panini

Yes, sorry. The results of having wonderful young neighbors who are roasters in a coffee co-op. I am a press pot fanatic when it comes to coffee. The problem is that they run freshly roasted, ground, to me from their space. So I can be drinking coffee anytime between 7am. to 10pm. They say they value my opinion.
Not so sure, no one retires and moves down here. I'm quite sure a survey would show that most neighbors are using those percolator things from the 60's.


----------



## panini

Ok, this is just as long but cuts to the chase.
The simple facts.

As co-owner I have not been physically able to work hands on. I moved my office home where I perform all bookkeeping and accounting duties for the bakery.
The current crew has been mentored by myself only. A majority of them have been with us for over 20 yrs. They have no professional bakery experience. I.E. production lists, inventory system, cogs, profit and loss,etc. It happened when I was there but somehow fell by the wayside.
These are standard items in a professional bakery.
We’ve been in this location for 22 yrs. We need a face lift. I’ve already established a line of credit to do a quasi-remodel. I also want to bring someone in with professional experience (not to run the bakery) it runs itself. But to incorporate professional standards and be able to disseminate financials, job descriptions for cross training, etc. from me.
I am so serious about this. For myself there is also a concern about acceptance from a tenured group. I want this to happen so bad that I am willing to merge our S-corp into an LLC. With members and unanimous vote. So, there will be no managers, confrontations, etc. There will be 4 equal owners.
There has been no business debt since 2003. We’ve increased revenue each and every year since inception. There is no risk.
Ownership will not take the place of financial compensation. There will be (I think) a pretty hefty weekly salary to go along with it.
THAT’S IT, I’M NOT ONE TO BS. I might consider ancillary expenses for the right person. If out of Texas, I will gladly foot the bill for you and family to fly in and chat about our needs..

and the yadda,yadda

This is a unique opportunity for someone with bakery experience in a professional kitchen to join our well established small (family appeal) style retail bakery.

We’re seeking a person that is mature in posture, passionate, creative, up-beat, a team player, unflappable, who may be considering some type of partial ownership in the future.

Must have experience in:

1. Maintaining inventory, purchasing and receiving, creating order and production lists, and overseeing production area, i.e. team work, payroll and sanitation.
2. Have an understanding of NUMBERS. Numbers can be generated daily if needed by in-house bookkeeping and accounting.
3. Must be able to disseminate the numbers’ meaning to all associates, and if needed, develop and coordinate a plan to address an issue, should it arise. Otherwise, financial reports are generated weekly.
4. Must be able to bake, fill, decorate cakes. Have a complete understanding of building a wedding cake with a complete internal post and plate structure. No sticks, dowels, etc. Produce accompanying decorations, i.e. flowers (gum paste, fondant, sugar, etc.) and complete decorating/finishing/boxing of wedding and groom’s cakes.
5. Must be able to perform comfortably in a small kitchen.
6. Must be current in style. Research, visit, communicate, and have an understanding of the bakery product climate, both locally and nationally.
7. Must have the passion to partake in R&D and give 100% support to those associates currently doing so.
8. Must maintain a positive attitude and be able to work with long term tenured associates.
9. Must also have the ability to interact with customers, in person, by phone, and to supply impeccable customer service should it be needed.

This bakery is a small retail venue offering wedding event specialties, walk-in retail baked goods, cakes, and a limited lunch. It is well known, very established, with a consistent clientele, and is usually ranked in the top 5-10 bakeries in the DFW area yearly. (4.75-5 star Yelp), etc.

Although it is a small space, small crew, the volume can sometimes be high. It’s not unusual to have ten wedding events on the books for one weekend.

The bakery is family orientated. We do not work evenings, nights, Sundays, or any holidays, and keep limited open hours daily.

Salary: Although this is not a position of Pastry Chef, the financial compensation coupled with a (non-financial investment) of potential ownership, is above average and will be commensurate with experience.

Personnel: There are 2 or 3 pastry cooks, one wedding cake decorator who also creates unique customer wishes, one retail cake decorator and assorted personnel.


----------

